# Anyone here from Hawai'i?



## LittleMrsWildside (Jun 12, 2013)

Hello everybody, I'm a newbie to the world of goat raising, and I was wondering if there was anyone in the forum that lives in (or has lived in) Hawai'i? I'd love to find some fellow goat lovers that live close by.. I'd like some advice, you know.. pick your brain about the geographical and botanical qualities here in the islands.. I've just got some odd questions, typical newbie questions probably.. 

:laugh:

I live on the Big Island, in Mt. View.
But hey, if there is anyone out there that thinks they can help out a fellow goat lover, than I'm all ears


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Welcome from Barbados!

There are a few here who live in Hawaii!! Dayna for one, but I can't think of any others.


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

Get back to me in 5-10 years.  Went to Oahu for the first time two years ago and instantly fell in love. Headed to Kona & Hilo later this summer. Only place I've ever visited that made me instantly (and seriously!) want to move there! My current plan is to visit each island over the next few years and see which I like best. I'll be an "empty nester" in the next couple years... so ya never know... I might just do it! The idea of being able to garden year round makes it AWFULLY hard to resist!

I know there's at least one person that posts a lot from Hawaii... though I can't remember who. I love seeing posts from those of you in Hawaii though! If/when I move there... I will definitely be having goats.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

We thought about moving there once!  I think Dayna lives in Hawaii. She has a thread going right now about her goat Cupcake.Welcome!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I used to live there. For about 2 months.....
I still have property there, but I couldn't tell you a thing about the plants there. lol


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Party vacation at Bits and Pieces property everyone!!!!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

goathiker said:


> Party vacation at Bits and Pieces property everyone!!!!!!


:ROFL:

That's really funny, you could throw a massive party there and I'd be none the wiser! I'm way to far from Hawaii to even know whats going on over there.


----------



## LittleMrsWildside (Jun 12, 2013)

nchen7 said:


> Welcome from Barbados!
> 
> There are a few here who live in Hawaii!! Dayna for one, but I can't think of any others.


Thank you for the welcome, nchen7  Barbados is a beautiful place! Reminds me of Hawaii, actually with your awesome beaches and relatable weather (tee hee). What type of goats do you raise, if I may ask?


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

not from there just wish i was. i've heard it's really boring just another day in paradise!! yeah and it snowed on memorial day here!!


----------



## LittleMrsWildside (Jun 12, 2013)

FarmerJen said:


> Get back to me in 5-10 years.  Went to Oahu for the first time two years ago and instantly fell in love. Headed to Kona & Hilo later this summer. Only place I've ever visited that made me instantly (and seriously!) want to move there! My current plan is to visit each island over the next few years and see which I like best. I'll be an "empty nester" in the next couple years... so ya never know... I might just do it! The idea of being able to garden year round makes it AWFULLY hard to resist!
> 
> I know there's at least one person that posts a lot from Hawaii... though I can't remember who. I love seeing posts from those of you in Hawaii though! If/when I move there... I will definitely be having goats.


FarmerJen, I'm so happy to hear that you loved the islands! I live on the Hilo side of the Big Island, up near the volcano, so it's very serene and lush ...and secluded! well, depending on the area, but the people in this area are very down to earth. It's not like oahu at all, where you see tall buildings and highways, we're more... how would you say.. like a little town. I've never been to the other Islands (except oahu) actually, so I don't know what they're like, but I say go for it!  especially if you love it and can see yourself doing the things you love ( gardening, and so on).

Sorry, I didn't mean to ramble, haha 

I think I've might've seen a couple posts from a user who was from Hawaii, but I can't think of her username.. Keep in touch, FarmerJen, I'd love to help you out in your search; my husband and I are finishing up a rental house, *wink, wink* but we also know a couple of realtors 

Oops! There I go again.. Sorry :/


----------



## LittleMrsWildside (Jun 12, 2013)

NDlover said:


> We thought about moving there once!  I think Dayna lives in Hawaii. She has a thread going right now about her goat Cupcake.Welcome!


Hello NDlover  thank you so much for the welcome  what changed your mind abouy moving here, if I may ask? I think I might've seen a post about a goat named Cupcake.. I'll go check it out


----------



## LittleMrsWildside (Jun 12, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> I used to live there. For about 2 months.....
> I still have property there, but I couldn't tell you a thing about the plants there. lol


Hello Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG 
That's cool that you used to live here, what part of the area were you at? It's funny, I know the plants here, but my head spins when it comes to figuring out which plant is good for goats. The woman that I adopted my goat from said that he's invincible and will eat anything, but I know that goats don't just eat anything, and so this thread was born.. Haha


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Hello! I'm Dayna and I live in Keaau, up in OrchidLand!


----------



## LittleMrsWildside (Jun 12, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> :ROFL:
> 
> That's really funny, you could throw a massive party there and I'd be none the wiser! I'm way to far from Hawaii to even know whats going on over there.


Haha!! I've had my experience with a lot sitting for too long, people do tend to think that it's just abandoned and will come and go as they please. If you want (and if your property is on the same island as me) my husband and I have a landscaping business and we can just tend your lot for you so that it looks like people live there and you don't get squatters. An experience that sucks, believe me.


----------



## LittleMrsWildside (Jun 12, 2013)

enchantedgoats said:


> not from there just wish i was. i've heard it's really boring just another day in paradise!! yeah and it snowed on memorial day here!!


Enchantedgoats, hello 
It can get pretty mellow and boring, but some people love that. However, there are times when it's bustling with life.. It kinda just depends on what you do. But I won't lie, it is very relaxed if you let it be. My husband and I have a screen printing and landscaping business and we're starting a movie making business, too, and so there are tons of creative projects constantly going.. Haha


----------



## LittleMrsWildside (Jun 12, 2013)

Dayna said:


> Hello! I'm Dayna and I live in Keaau, up in OrchidLand!


Hello Dayna!! I have heard about you from the lovely people on this forum! That's so awesome that you live so close by! I'm up in mountain view, down in Hawaiian acres. 
How are you? What kind of goats do you raise? Ahh! So many questions...! Haha


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

LittleMrsWildside said:


> Hello Dayna!! I have heard about you from the lovely people on this forum! That's so awesome that you live so close by! I'm up in mountain view, down in Hawaiian acres.
> How are you? What kind of goats do you raise? Ahh! So many questions...! Haha


I have an eclectic mix of goaties.  Also have 4 sheep, about 30 chickens, rabbits for meat.

I moved here a year ago from Alaska, brought my 7 parrots and dog with me. Hubby and I had been planning on moving here in a few years, but his job that he did in Alaska opened up here on the Big Island so we transferred! We have a 16 year old daughter as well.

You?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

LittleMrsWildside said:


> Haha!! I've had my experience with a lot sitting for too long, people do tend to think that it's just abandoned and will come and go as they please. If you want (and if your property is on the same island as me) my husband and I have a landscaping business and we can just tend your lot for you so that it looks like people live there and you don't get squatters. An experience that sucks, believe me.


It's in Oahu, but my brother, and my daughter go there every year, so it's fine, . I also have property in Elko, Nevada, but I have never even seen it.....


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

LittleMrsWildside said:


> FarmerJen, I'm so happy to hear that you loved the islands! I live on the Hilo side of the Big Island, up near the volcano, so it's very serene and lush ...and secluded! well, depending on the area, but the people in this area are very down to earth. It's not like oahu at all, where you see tall buildings and highways, we're more... how would you say.. like a little town. I've never been to the other Islands (except oahu) actually, so I don't know what they're like, but I say go for it!  especially if you love it and can see yourself doing the things you love ( gardening, and so on).
> 
> Sorry, I didn't mean to ramble, haha
> 
> ...


Actually... I think I'll just be squatting on Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG's place  But yeah... when I get serious... I'll definitely be looking to touch base with you.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

LittleMrsWildside said:


> Hello NDlover  thank you so much for the welcome  what changed your mind abouy moving here, if I may ask? I think I might've seen a post about a goat named Cupcake.. I'll go check it out


 Wow, this has to be a record number of quotes on this thread! Umm, I'm not sure why we didn't move there; it was quite a long time ago, a and I was only nine or ten at the time. 
I guess we're just texans at heart, and didn't have the heart to leave.  my family has all lived in Texas for a couple generations, I guess.
But I know it's beautiful there, kinda wish I'd gotten to see it.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh, I forgot I inheritied my grandmothers property on the Big Island, Hawaii too....however, nobody visits that one..... I should probably go check it out sometime soon....


----------



## LittleMrsWildside (Jun 12, 2013)

Dayna said:


> I have an eclectic mix of goaties.  Also have 4 sheep, about 30 chickens, rabbits for meat.
> 
> I moved here a year ago from Alaska, brought my 7 parrots and dog with me. Hubby and I had been planning on moving here in a few years, but his job that he did in Alaska opened up here on the Big Island so we transferred! We have a 16 year old daughter as well.
> 
> You?


That's awesome! 
How do you like it here? My husband's sons had moved out to Alaska, Hawaii was a little too slow paced I guess for them.

We're slowly expanding our little family; we have 2 sweet and playful dogs, 1 mellow and kind horse, and 1 loving and shy goat. We're both newbies to the world of goats, but determined to learn. I want to get another goat, but I want to become a little more experienced first.

Do you have any ohia trees in your yard? My little goat, Billie, is OBSESSED with the leaves... I can't seem to find anything out there, that says it's good or bad..


----------



## LittleMrsWildside (Jun 12, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> It's in Oahu, but my brother, and my daughter go there every year, so it's fine, . I also have property in Elko, Nevada, but I have never even seen it.....


Hats great that you have someone checking up on it


----------



## LittleMrsWildside (Jun 12, 2013)

NDlover said:


> Wow, this has to be a record number of quotes on this thread! Umm, I'm not sure why we didn't move there; it was quite a long time ago, a and I was only nine or ten at the time.
> I guess we're just texans at heart, and didn't have the heart to leave.  my family has all lived in Texas for a couple generations, I guess.
> But I know it's beautiful there, kinda wish I'd gotten to see it.


I understand, I've visited a couple places on the mainland... Well, just in the California area, haha, and I loved this place called "mill valley" but I guess I'm just an island girl at heart  
My husband and I were thinking of visiting Texas, actually.


----------



## LittleMrsWildside (Jun 12, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> Oh, I forgot I inheritied my grandmothers property on the Big Island, Hawaii too....however, nobody visits that one..... I should probably go check it out sometime soon....


That's true. We had a little trouble with squatters on our lot once, it was a very lame experience and I wouldn't wish that on anybody.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

LittleMrsWildside said:


> That's awesome!
> How do you like it here? My husband's sons had moved out to Alaska, Hawaii was a little too slow paced I guess for them.
> 
> We're slowly expanding our little family; we have 2 sweet and playful dogs, 1 mellow and kind horse, and 1 loving and shy goat. We're both newbies to the world of goats, but determined to learn. I want to get another goat, but I want to become a little more experienced first.
> ...


Yeah Ohias are a favorite here. I believe they are a safe tree for the goats to eat. My goats also love the pigeon pea plant. It looks like that yucky sleeping grass, but with no thorns and yellow flowers.

My daughter has wanted a horse for soooooo long. I just dont' know enough about them to give them a good life so I tell her no. lol We have a guy on our street that has two "free ranging" horses that she pets and brushes.


----------



## LittleMrsWildside (Jun 12, 2013)

Dayna said:


> Yeah Ohias are a favorite here. I believe they are a safe tree for the goats to eat. My goats also love the pigeon pea plant. It looks like that yucky sleeping grass, but with no thorns and yellow flowers.
> 
> My daughter has wanted a horse for soooooo long. I just dont' know enough about them to give them a good life so I tell her no. lol We have a guy on our street that has two "free ranging" horses that she pets and brushes.


He loves to eat the flower, actually.. Is that safe? There is also another ground flower that looks like the sleeping grass but it has no thorns.. Just little pink ball flowers, haha.

I had always wanted a horse, ever since I was little. My husband had a client that owed him money for years, so they did a trade; she gave us one if her horses rather than paying the big sum of money that she owed him. Worked out great! She had bunch of horses, and so I think we did her a favor because I don't think she could afford to keep them all healthy. My husband and I didn't know anything about raising a horse, but I did an intense amount of research and much like with this forum I just kept asking questions. It's been a huge adventure, and I wouldn't trade it for anything.
I'm glad that your daughter gets to be around horses at least  they're so awesome


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

LittleMrsWildside said:


> Thank you for the welcome, nchen7  Barbados is a beautiful place! Reminds me of Hawaii, actually with your awesome beaches and relatable weather (tee hee). What type of goats do you raise, if I may ask?


Indeed! It's nice to find goat people who are in the tropics! We're not as lush here as you...no volcanoes, but there are great beaches here!

We have two does and a buckling. One doe is a togg/alpine/nubian mix and the other doe and buckling are alpine possibly mixed with nubian.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I like the beach when it's warm and sunny, but I HATE tropical fruit! And I hate the humidity, and gaint spiders, and bugs.... and volcanoes....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I did like the fish, and lizards though.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> I like the beach when it's warm and sunny, but I HATE tropical fruit! And I hate the humidity, and gaint spiders, and bugs.... and volcanoes....


I'm with you there Little Bits. Humidity, rain, heat, bugs that bite (mosquitoes and sandflies...you know who you are), and GIANT centepedes are not fun. i don't mind most of the fruit. bananas are yummy (goaties love them too!)


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Well, I like bananas, but only when they are _not_ ripe. I like them green. I hate all other tropical fruit though.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

That's funny. I think I would have to say bananas are my least favorite fruit.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Well, I hate them ripe, bad enough to make me gag, but I can eat them all day long if they are green, the greener the better. Like emerald green!


----------



## LittleMrsWildside (Jun 12, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> I like the beach when it's warm and sunny, but I HATE tropical fruit! And I hate the humidity, and gaint spiders, and bugs.... and volcanoes....


Well, at least the goats love what you don't like, so you wouldn't have to worry about eating them 

We don't have giant spiders, I think the biggest one I've seen we're cane spiders.. But they're harmless.. More creepy looking than anything. 
We've got bugs, nothing extraordinary. And our volcanos, with the exception of one are dormant. The one that's going off right now is kinda just letting off steam.. Nothing catastrophic. *knocks on wood*


----------



## LittleMrsWildside (Jun 12, 2013)

nchen7 said:


> Indeed! It's nice to find goat people who are in the tropics! We're not as lush here as you...no volcanoes, but there are great beaches here!
> 
> We have two does and a buckling. One doe is a togg/alpine/nubian mix and the other doe and buckling are alpine possibly mixed with nubian.


That's awesome! I've just got my one little buck, Billie, who my husband and I adopted from a friend who couldn't take care of him anymore. He's part Nigerian Dwarf and something else... I don't know what his other breed is... Yet..


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

goats are like chips...you can't have just ONE! he'll need a buddy....so seems like it maybe time to shop around for another goat!


----------



## LittleMrsWildside (Jun 12, 2013)

nchen7 said:


> I'm with you there Little Bits. Humidity, rain, heat, bugs that bite (mosquitoes and sandflies...you know who you are), and GIANT centepedes are not fun. i don't mind most of the fruit. bananas are yummy (goaties love them too!)


Ugh, the humidity and Mosquitos = lame-ness all around. I totally agree. But my animals love the rain, and I can't complain with it, too.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

LittleMrsWildside said:


> Well, at least the goats love what you don't like, so you wouldn't have to worry about eating them
> 
> We don't have giant spiders, I think the biggest one I've seen we're cane spiders.. But they're harmless.. More creepy looking than anything.
> We've got bugs, nothing extraordinary. And our volcanos, with the exception of one are dormant. The one that's going off right now is kinda just letting off steam.. Nothing catastrophic. *knocks on wood*


Glad nothing bad is going on over there! And sorry for hijacking your thread for "fruit talk" :ROFL:


----------



## LittleMrsWildside (Jun 12, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> Glad nothing bad is going on over there! And sorry for hijacking your thread for "fruit talk" :ROFL:


It's all good


----------



## LittleMrsWildside (Jun 12, 2013)

nchen7 said:


> goats are like chips...you can't have just ONE! he'll need a buddy....so seems like it maybe time to shop around for another goat!


I know! Once I have a pen built then I'm going to hunt for a cute doe or just another pal for my little guy


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh come on, we have mosquitoes, sand flies, and giant field spiders in Oregon. We just don't have awesomely gentle warm oceans, Tropical fruit, waterfall slides, lagoons, cocoanuts...then again we don't have sharks. if you can stand to swim in 36* water you won't get bitten.


----------



## LittleMrsWildside (Jun 12, 2013)

goathiker said:


> Oh come on, we have mosquitoes, sand flies, and giant field spiders in Oregon. We just don't have awesomely gentle warm oceans, Tropical fruit, waterfall slides, lagoons, cocoanuts...then again we don't have sharks. if you can stand to swim in 36* water you won't get bitten.


36* yikes! I guess everywhere has it's beauty, it's ups and it's downs  Oregon is beautiful, I love the painted hills in eastern Oregon! Simply breath-taking!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I lived in Oregon for a few months, I lived in Barkersfield, and it is SO COLD there, my car never started, and the house I lived in had no widows or doors when I moved in. It plain sucked, we moved there with no furnature, no nothing pretty much. My kids were always freezing, no matter how many blankets I gave them. The one time I ever got the car to start, I left it run, grabbed my kids and came back to california. Been here ever since.


----------

